# Scams again



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please take note.
Unfortunately it would appear that someone is spamming thousands of people claiming to be from Aspiring Solicitors. Please ignore this as it is not genuine. Please also take comfort from the fact that our system and privacy policy has not been breached.

you have been warned

cabby


----------

